# Minstrel



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo's are not very good but i will get some better pics tomorrow.

Please can we share this photo everywhere as although frightened at the moment this cat is not a feral.

Named as Minstrel for rescue purpose only.

Black and white long hair, unsure of age, not microchipped or neutered, found around the great western area of swindon.

Lets hope we can find an owner soon.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Photo's are not very good but i will get some better pics tomorrow.
> 
> Please can we share this photo everywhere as although frightened at the moment this cat is not a feral.
> 
> ...


Will try to get it circulated around some Facebook pages for people based in Swindon. Poor little thing looks terrified  hope you can find the cat's owners


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Someone just asked, was he found in rodbourne?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Someone has posted a pic of him on there too! Saying he's a stray and is he anyone's cat - it was posted on April 6th, think he's had many people feeding him


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aw bless him sounds like he's been homeless a long time xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Someone has posted a pic of him on there too! Saying he's a stray and is he anyone's cat - it was posted on April 6th, think he's had many people feeding him


.....

Oh how awful , obviously seen and fed by some people who care  
I keep saying to myself i'm not going to look in here anymore ...

Somehow i just can't help myself , i think if you love and care for any animals welfare , your also drawn to their plight ....... CC sending something to you , for the cats at Grace Haven ..... xxx Shirl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Tincan. xx

Yes ive seen the photo and it is the same cat, was seen great western area afew months ago and people was feeding him in Rodbourne, he is scared but ive been stroking him and ive also brushed him this evening and he is fine and friendly, he is not a feral or a stray, he is simply lost.

He has a scratch on his nose which has been treated by myself and he was a very good boy.

Please lets hope we have found his owner, he has definitely had one, i think he strayed due to being an entire male and simply got lost, then when people fed him he didnt go home.

He is too affectionate not to have had a nice home.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Tincan. xx
> 
> Yes ive seen the photo and it is the same cat, was seen great western area afew months ago and people was feeding him in Rodbourne, he is scared but ive been stroking him and ive also brushed him this evening and he is fine and friendly, he is not a feral or a stray, he is simply lost.
> 
> ...


....

I hope you have found his owners , such a bonny looking boy but ( entire) 

can you estimate his age ? Kitty still , anyhoo hopefully his owners will recognise him , and the fact they need to sort his bits out , will become obvious after you have spoken to them ...... Take Care xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would guess 2years old but hopefully a vet can tell me more of the age of him.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Apologies ..... Just caught up on the other thread regarding this lovely boy ,


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've shared on fb, OH's Mum lives in Swindon, I've also sent her details by email. 

If he has an owner hopefully they're found really soon.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow CC, Minstrel dont half have a tail to be proud of

Paws crossed his missing family sees him xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Minstrel was a good boy today and was groomed, all matts are now gone, needs a bath later today.
Currently sat on the scratchpost watching the birds.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A better photo, although he will be going to the cat parlour for his bath.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

We think Minstrel's owner has been found.
The plan is for a vet check tomorrow then the owner to come and view to see if minstrel is their cat.

If he is, he will be going to the cat parlour for a lovely bath, then microchip and neuter before going back to his owner.

If this is not his owner then Minstrel will be up for rehoming in 2 weeks time.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats good news CC

But if they are his owners and his bits are whipped off wont that cause problems?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Wow CC, Minstrel dont half have a tail to be proud of
> 
> Paws crossed his missing family sees him xxx


And such a lovely big fat cuddly bum!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Owner has agreed to have ~Minstrel microchipped and neutered very soon - CC will be following up to make sure this happens. Minstrel is now back home after a bath and brush. All's well that ends well. The owner managed to prove that Minstrel was theirs - they had photos, knew stuff only an owner would know etc. Other people who thought that Minstrel might have been a stray they had fed were unfortunately mistaken (details didn't match up etc). 

If people microchipped their cats it wouldn't happen so much!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

spid said:


> Owner has agreed to have ~Minstrel microchipped and neutered very soon - CC will be following up to make sure this happens. Minstrel is now back home after a bath and brush. All's well that ends well. The owner managed to prove that Minstrel was theirs - they had photos, knew stuff only an owner would know etc. Other people who thought that Minstrel might have been a stray they had fed were unfortunately mistaken (details didn't match up etc).
> 
> If people microchipped their cats it wouldn't happen so much!


Good result then and Minstrel is back home safe x


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

spid said:


> Owner has agreed to have ~Minstrel microchipped and neutered very soon - CC will be following up to make sure this happens. Minstrel is now back home after a bath and brush. All's well that ends well. The owner managed to prove that Minstrel was theirs - they had photos, knew stuff only an owner would know etc. Other people who thought that Minstrel might have been a stray they had fed were unfortunately mistaken (details didn't match up etc).
> 
> If people microchipped their cats it wouldn't happen so much!


So glad Minstrel found his owners, and I really hope they will stick to their agreement to have him done and chipped 

A happy ending!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The owner will keep the agreement as the small print states that if they are found to neglect the rescue cat the cat will be surrendered back into rescue where another home will be found, the owner knows the rules of the rescue and was even good enough to tell me which vets they use, i have checked this out and the cat is received regular worm and flea treaments from the vets.

Dont worry, i will keep a very close watch on Minstrel and if i get concerned i will go and get him.


----------

